# trazodone



## caeli (Oct 17, 2003)

I have had ibs for 4 years. I am very depressed as I am miserable every day. I feel all the contractions on the right side of my colon and it makes me weak and my arms feel like lead. Even my legs and whole body feel weak. I have had all tests and they assure me it is ibs. Metromucil seems to make me worse and even a high fiber siet makes my colon intestinesmore sensitive. After visiting my daughter in Seattle recently she took me to her gastro and she prescribed trazodone. I have not taken it yet as all drus scare me so if anyone can let me know if they are taking this drug and how it effects them I would appreciate it. I see to feel all the movements on the right side of my colon. Is this possible? All I think about is cancer and all the doctors have assured me it is not. I have had 2 colonoscopies, sigmoiscopy,Pelvic and abdominal ultra sound and pelvic and abdominal ct scan and also small bowel xray. Thank you for your help.Sorry this is such a long message. caeli


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have never taken trazadone but celexa helped me with IBS and now I take Remeron which helps as well, but I have more problems with depression/anxiety and it works well for that.


----------



## 18846 (Mar 27, 2006)

I have taken Trazodone for almost 9 years now. It was prescribed for me along with many other depression meds. I use it for sleep. When I take it, it lets me fall asleep quickly and I sleep well. I've never heard of it being prescribed for IBS.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I took trazodone a few yrs ago, i came off it as i didnt like the side affects..


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I also tried it once, and ate everything I could get my hands on. Watch out for that side effect..


----------

